# best value for money DTG printer



## layercake (May 24, 2016)

hi guys, im looking for a DTG printer will possibly be doing few hundred per month once i get up to speed.,

i seen a r2000 on gumtree but have read some bad reviews about this model. then i have a guy with a DTG HM1, Epson R2400, heatpress and pre booth and other bits and bobs but hes asking for abit too much, im a total newbie to this and any advise greatly appreciated 

thanks


----------



## Adazi (May 21, 2016)

I have just brought a dtg kiosk 3 raptor how ever I have some issues can anyone help me . Does any one know any company's who could service the machine for me close to Lancashire bb2 area


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

That's a tough question to answer! Define "Value" depending on you definition I would recommend different machines.

Is Value seen as...

Price of machine?
Price of maintenance?
Ease of use?
Ease of maintenance?
Warranty?
Serviceability?
Printer size compared to printable area?
Print speed?

You can't get a cheap printer that offers everything...you will need to really weigh what features and options are essential vs what you want or can afford.


----------



## Adazi (May 21, 2016)

What would you recovered machine wise. My budget is £4000 in total for everything .
I have now brought the machine and I am willing to swap or sell it if needs to be 






EricDeem said:


> That's a tough question to answer! Define "Value" depending on you definition I would recommend different machines.
> 
> Is Value seen as...
> 
> ...


----------



## layercake (May 24, 2016)

Hi 
Yes I understand that, so with that in mind id opt for these

Price of maintenance?
Ease of use?
Ease of maintenance?
Warranty?




EricDeem said:


> That's a tough question to answer! Define "Value" depending on you definition I would recommend different machines.
> 
> Is Value seen as...
> 
> ...


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Adazi said:


> What would you recovered machine wise. My budget is £4000 in total for everything .
> I have now brought the machine and I am willing to swap or sell it if needs to be


For 4,000 GBP it will be quite difficult to get a professional system. Unfortunately I am not able to recommend any "new" printer, however you will probably be able to find a good professional level dtg printer used.


----------

